# Concerned Husband/Father after electric shock



## uberryan (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

Figured I'd come straight to the source to try and get an answer rather than get freaked out googling stuff all day.

Yesterday, my wife (20 weeks pregnant) was at the self-checkout at Home Depot. She touched the checkout screen with one hand and was holding the cart with the other. She said she felt a quick zap (stronger than a static shock, but less than a zap from an electrical outlet and pulled away quickly.

We've felt the baby move since and our doctor said all should be fine, but I'd love to get a professional opinion to get an idea of what happened and how much electricity she actually got.

Would appreciate any info you've got. Thanks!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is relly no way to say what voltage was leaking out without more info. Is she sure it wasn't static electricity?


----------



## uberryan (Nov 7, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There is relly no way to say what voltage was leaking out without more info. Is she sure it wasn't static electricity?


I don't know. That's kinda what I'm trying to figure out. She said it felt stronger than what you would get from scuffing your feet and touching something metal, but not as bad as getting a zap from touching the hot wire when changing an electrical outlet.

She said it scared her, but didn't hurt, ya know?

Another question...Would the current have passed from her hand to hand because she was holding the cart?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

uberryan said:


> I don't know. That's kinda what I'm trying to figure out. She said it felt stronger than what you would get from scuffing your feet and touching something metal, but not as bad as getting a zap from touching the hot wire when changing an electrical outlet.
> 
> She said it scared her, but didn't hurt, ya know?
> 
> Another question...Would the current have passed from her hand to hand because she was holding the cart?


If it didn't hurt it was 1mA-5mA. Current takes all paths, but the "majority" of that current would have indeed gone hand to hand. I am sure your baby is fine, maybe between this and her/his dad being an electrican your childs career path is already set


----------



## EBen63060 (Nov 6, 2009)

Most of the HMI's I have dealt with are all 24 VDC or lower. I find it difficult to believe that it could have been a capacitance discharge. I would be willing to bet that it was static. The wheels on shopping carts are usually some type of rubber or plastic and regardless of the dirt or grime build up should not track any type of voltages in the vicinity of the register. What kind of shoes was she wearing?


----------



## uberryan (Nov 7, 2009)

EBen63060 said:


> Most of the HMI's I have dealt with are all 24 VDC or lower. I find it difficult to believe that it could have been a capacitance discharge. I would be willing to bet that it was static. The wheels on shopping carts are usually some type of rubber or plastic and regardless of the dirt or grime build up should not track any type of voltages in the vicinity of the register. What kind of shoes was she wearing?


This is all reassuring, guys. Keep it coming 

She was wearing leather boots with some sort of acrylic sole.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Static shocks could range anywhere from 2000 - 25000 Volts.

The amount of voltage required for a 2 millimeter spark from your finger to the doorknob is about 6000 volts. Since the current is very low, there is no real danger from such a high voltage.

Heres a great article:

http://www.handa-accessories.com/staticshock.pdf


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please continue this at www.diychatroom.com


----------

